# Who has the most frogs?



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I searched and couldn't find a similar topic...

Who here as the most frogs? This should be a good competition!

And, posts will be useless without pics!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if that is really all that good of a competition to be honest. I would hope that most on the forums with larger collections don't do it for the bragging rights and such.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd be curious to know how many some of you have...

My wife and I have a grand (to us) 6 total!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well.. at work I take care of over 135 frogs at the moment. 

Ed


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Ed said:


> Well.. at work I take care of over 135 frogs at the moment.
> 
> Ed


At home, I take care of well under 135 frogs at the moment. 

I currently have 25...two of which are my first metamorphs (making their transition this week)...soon to be 26...27...28...lol 

I'm jealous Ed ... I teach biology by day but without the benefit of having my own lab at work. Bless my wife for letting me build a climate controlled frog room.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have roughly 20 tanks, some temp/froglet tanks, and about 70 juvie to adult frogs plus tadpoles etc. I love all my frogs, but in retrospect i think i would have been happier with 4-5 large tanks and my favorite Tinc pairs. In fact that's where I'll probably be in a couple years. 

If this is a contest winning it comes at an incredibly high price in terms of money and time spent.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I've never counted but it takes me between 2 or 3 hours a day to care of them.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I've never counted but it takes me between 2 or 3 hours a day to care of them.


Wow. Roughly how many? 100's?


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

chinoanoah said:


> Wow. Roughly how many? 100's?


well if you go to his site you'll see a very long list of 'frogs working with'


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not so sure that most of the big keepers in the hobby actually know exactly how many frogs they really have.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

bout 300 or so


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

There is a DB member who has signature line of something to the tune of .. instead of more species, do more for the species you keep. I probably did not get that right. However the suggestion behind it has rung in my head many a time when I am tempted to add another frog or 2. Not saying that there are not many great frog keepers out there that can handle hundreds of frogs. Just that it may not be the best idea to suggest " more is better".

Sally


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ major kudos to srrrio


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

300?!?!?! and my friends think i'm crazy for having 13 darts... 300 would just be wild! ahaha anyways props to you man... for sure


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

srrrio said:


> There is a DB member who has signature line of something to the tune of .. instead of more species, do more for the species you keep. I probably did not get that right. However the suggestion behind it has rung in my head many a time when I am tempted to add another frog or 2. Not saying that there are not many great frog keepers out there that can handle hundreds of frogs. Just that it may not be the best idea to suggest " more is better".
> 
> Sally


True. This hobby is developing as we speak. New discoveries being done regulary. I'm not talking about new species in the hobby, but in new ways to take care of your frogs. New food, take or leave the eggs, raising communially or seperatie. Dare to experimentate, and share the results!

(5 species, 15 aduls, 6 juvs, and around 80 tadpoles..)


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

srrrio said:


> There is a DB member who has signature line of something to the tune of .. instead of more species, do more for the species you keep. I probably did not get that right. However the suggestion behind it has rung in my head many a time when I am tempted to add another frog or 2. Not saying that there are not many great frog keepers out there that can handle hundreds of frogs. Just that it may not be the best idea to suggest " more is better".
> 
> Sally


Thats Chris`s ( Grassypeak) sig.

John


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

srrrio said:


> There is a DB member who has signature line of something to the tune of .. instead of more species, do more for the species you keep. I probably did not get that right. However the suggestion behind it has rung in my head many a time when I am tempted to add another frog or 2. Not saying that there are not many great frog keepers out there that can handle hundreds of frogs. Just that it may not be the best idea to suggest " more is better".
> 
> Sally


Glad to see I'm not the only one with this opinion.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Let's see here,

I have 35 adult mantellas right now-- but I'll probably have a little over fifty once a few deals are settled.

Including my darts and other frogs-- without offspring-- I have 46 adult animals.

That's still not nearly as many as some people. 

I think a better measure is how many vivariums you have. Mantellas can be kept in large groups, so they don't take up as much space as you would think.

Of course though, that doesn't mean their appetites are any less  But I usually go through only 2-3 fruit fly cultures a week.

I will always recommend to keep less species but more individuals-- especially if you're an ASN steward.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

alanis 0.0.4
azureus 0.0.5
citronella 2.2
darklands 1.2.12 and counting (saw one froglet come out of the water today...)
black jeans 2.2.1 and counting
auratus panama nominat 2.3.4 and counting
vittatus 2.6.0
patricia 0.0.3
regina 2.1.2


which gets me a total of 58 pdf's if I counted right. I have posted pics of most of them on other threads...

and of topic but...

bearded dragon 1.0.0 
Crotaphytus bicinctores 1.2.0
Haplopelma lividum 0.0.1

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have roughly 48 species and 160 frogs

definitely agree with srrrio about keeping more of the same species. Although at the moment i only have 2 pairs of the same frogs (hopefully 3 soon) many of the others i keep are more uncommon, plus i am limited by space, but once my frog room is down i'd like to work with more of the same species i already am working with.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 12 frogs total, 5 species, 4 tads in cups(about to pop front legs!) and many tads in the vivs.  I just got addicted this past April. 

Thom O


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ed said:


> Well.. at work I take care of over 135 frogs at the moment.
> 
> Ed


I may have to revise the number of frogs in a month or so.. I have about 150 Hourglass treefrog tadpoles that I just set-up and we could be recieving as many as a 4-5 species of endangered Eleuthrodactylus (about 100 individuals) and some more Atelopus zeteki (as well as some RETFs to replace my ancient ones (the one I have left is between 9 and ten years old). 

The numbers I deal with at work varies to some extent depending on what other Zoos want... earlier in the year at one point I had well over 100 Pipa parva (I think between 125 and 130) in addition to everything else. Almost all of the Pipa parva that the other zoos wanted have been sent out so I'm down to only 38 P. parva as of today. 

If I count everything then the minimum number of animals (excluding tadpoles/larva/metamorphs) I am responsible for each day at work is currently 239 and can may be twice that number depending on scheduling. 

Things are in a bit of flux at work right now... 

Ed


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Ed said:


> I may have to revise the number of frogs in a month or so.. I have about 150 Hourglass treefrog tadpoles that I just set-up and we could be recieving as many as a 4-5 species of endangered Eleuthrodactylus (about 100 individuals) and some more Atelopus zeteki (as well as some RETFs to replace my ancient ones (the one I have left is between 9 and ten years old).
> 
> The numbers I deal with at work varies to some extent depending on what other Zoos want... earlier in the year at one point I had well over 100 Pipa parva (I think between 125 and 130) in addition to everything else. Almost all of the Pipa parva that the other zoos wanted have been sent out so I'm down to only 38 P. parva as of today.
> 
> ...


OK Hotshot, what are all their names? 

Just kidding, I'm a bit jealous. That seems like it would be pretty rewarding work.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd be more interested in knowing how many fruit fly cultures everyone has!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I have 105 frogs right now, Yellowbacks, Bakhuis, Reginas, Azureus, Azureus Fine Spots, Cobalts, Citronellas, Patricias, Oyapoks, Powder Blues, Powder Greys, Inferalanis, Matechos, Olemaries, Leucs, Fine Spot Leucs, Chocolate Leucs, Banded Leucs and Yellow Sips. I think that's everything. I just lost all my eggs and tads because there was a fire in my condo building and they wouldn't let us back into our places for 3 days! Eggs dried out etc. 

As far as cultures go, I do 12 Heidei and 3 Melo Cultures every 5 days, I also have some wax worms and 6 shoebox sized Springtail cultures on hand. Thinking about adding some termites from the guy advertising them on Dendroboard too for my breeders.

I am on waitlists for Red Galacts, Lorenzos, Golden Mantellas and Milo Mantellas, but after this fire in my building, I might cancel the wait list for the Mantellas. Scared me too much to worry about temp controls if something like that happened again. 

My biggest problem is space! Having close to 50 tanks set up in a one bedroom condo, I don't have a frog room, I have a frog condo! I wanted to take some photos and show my tanks, but I think everyone will think I am crazy for the way I live surrounded by tanks. Have many aspirations for frogs when I buy my house with the big basement hopefully next year! Is it wrong that when I go to look at houses the first thing I do in run down into the basement to check it out before the rest of the house?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicago frogman . . . Post pics! 

I had to get a 2 bedroom apt to have a room for all the animals , and Im begining to think I shouldve went with the 3 bedroom!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> My biggest problem is space! Having close to 50 tanks set up in a one bedroom condo, I don't have a frog room, I have a frog condo! I wanted to take some photos and show my tanks, but I think everyone will think I am crazy for the way I live surrounded by tanks. Have many aspirations for frogs when I buy my house with the big basement hopefully next year! Is it wrong that when I go to look at houses the first thing I do in run down into the basement to check it out before the rest of the house?


Pics, please!!!!!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Josh, on your curiosity on cultures, I was dumbfounded when I was talking to Marcus Breece (of Simply Natural Dart Frogs) and he told me that they do 150 FF cultures a week! I am sure someone out there will top that though!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll get some pics up this week. I've actually had to give away a big chair and footrest a week ago so I could set up another Baker's rack. I want to see some photos of Bill Finley's place! Bill you reading this? I spoke with him a few days ago and the amount of animals he has vs. the space he said he had sounded like quite a balancing act!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> I'll get some pics up this week.


I'm going to hold you to that!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> Having close to 50 tanks set up in a one bedroom condo, I don't have a frog room, I have a frog condo! I wanted to take some photos and show my tanks, but* I think everyone will think I am crazy* for the way I live surrounded by tanks.


Too late


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> My biggest problem is space! Having close to 50 tanks set up in a one bedroom condo, I don't have a frog room, I have a frog condo! I wanted to take some photos and show my tanks, but I think everyone will think I am crazy for the way I live surrounded by tanks. Have many aspirations for frogs when I buy my house with the big basement hopefully next year! Is it wrong that when I go to look at houses the first thing I do in run down into the basement to check it out before the rest of the house?


I'll have you know I am going to use this post as leverage to prove to my wife that I'm not that unbalanced and we could fit a few more frogs in the house. Wish me luck...


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

How did I turn out to be the poster boy or measuring stick to use as leverage for more frogs and tanks? Where is the guy that posted he has 300 frogs? That's 3x as many as I have! I should have kept my mouth shut and stayed incogneto! 

By the way, it was Bill Schwinn, who I spoke to earlier and had all the frogs, not Bill Finley. Sorry Bill F!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Who has the most frogs? OT*



Boondoggle said:


> OK Hotshot, what are all their names?
> 
> Just kidding, I'm a bit jealous. That seems like it would be pretty rewarding work.


Off topic

It is rewarding work as long as you can come to the understanding that they aren't your animals and you may have to get permission to try new or different things with the animals/exhibits (depending on the reporting structure at a institution). This isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it is often hard for a person to grasp. One of the things that people who are into herps fail to grasp is that if you work with the types of animals you like (say for me amphibians), then you might want to limit your collection of those at home as it is easy to burn out if you are taking care of the same thing day and night. 

The other item it is often hard for many people to grasp is how little the average ZooKeeper makes (we are on the upper end of the scale). Most Zoos now prefer a Bachelors and two years of experience but are willing to waive the degree for more experience and the average starting Zookeeper makes somewhere between 10 and 12 dollars an hour. 


Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> My biggest problem is space! Having close to 50 tanks set up in a one bedroom condo, I don't have a frog room, I have a frog condo! I wanted to take some photos and show my tanks, but I think everyone will think I am crazy for the way I live surrounded by tanks. Have many aspirations for frogs when I buy my house with the big basement hopefully next year! Is it wrong that when I go to look at houses the first thing I do in run down into the basement to check it out before the rest of the house?



Space is definitly a problem. I also live in an apartment ( a large 1 bedroom) and my collection is half of our living area which is a total of 480 SF so my frogs encompass approx. 220 SF of that space. So with around 160 frogs, your not the only crazy person.

And as for the house i am buying, it has a large basement with a room just for the frogs.

As far as cultures go i make 3 hydei, and 12-15 melanos a week.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

"Who has the most frogs?"

Why my mother of course! Ms. Nature.

I pale in comparision with 56 frog/froglets, 12 species, 20 or so tanks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I believe I heard Blk Jungles makes 250 cx a week!

I make about 25-30 cx for about 300 adult pdf.

S


Chicago Frog Man said:


> Josh, on your curiosity on cultures, I was dumbfounded when I was talking to Marcus Breece (of Simply Natural Dart Frogs) and he told me that they do 150 FF cultures a week! I am sure someone out there will top that though!


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> I believe I heard Blk Jungles makes 250 cx a week!
> 
> I make about 25-30 cx for about 300 adult pdf.
> 
> S


WOW!!! I make about 1 or 2 a week. As I only have 2 frogs. LOL.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> How did I turn out to be the poster boy or measuring stick to use as leverage for more frogs and tanks? Where is the guy that posted he has 300 frogs? That's 3x as many as I have! I should have kept my mouth shut and stayed incogneto!


Now way dude...you're doing the lords work. That and the "old lady" would never believe 300.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

How many frogs I have is a secret. If I told then everyone would know. And think about it. I can't kill everyone to hide one secret. Oh and happy Halloween.
BRUEHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 700 and a half frogs one doesn't have any legs it just kind of wiggles around lol Noah how those new frogs doing?


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> I'll have you know I am going to use this post as leverage to prove to my wife that I'm not that unbalanced and we could fit a few more frogs in the house. Wish me luck...






I only have seven frogs... which is a large collection in my parent's terms


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, trying to swing things back on topic here (this isn't the lounge), I don't have many frogs at all compared to you guys. I only have to do a few cultures per week at home, and that seems like a chore now that I have to take care of my flies in the genetics lab.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel badly for those who might read this thread and end-up suffering from "PDF-envy". I kept a pair of leucs and a pair of azureus for ten years and felt very happy with my frogs. Then I had the crazy idea to try to put together a collection of all the tinctorius morphs!! (not possible). Now I have up to 200 frogs at any time (including froglets and juvies) and feel as though I am running on a treadmill all the time (especially with regard to providing enough food for all the mouths here).

So now I dream of a simpler time when I had just a couple of 55 galloon tanks, not 50 set-ups stacked to the ceiling!

Good luck to all froggers! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I feel badly for those who might read this thread and end-up suffering from "PDF-envy". I kept a pair of leucs and a pair of azureus for ten years and felt very happy with my frogs. Then I had the crazy idea to try to put together a collection of all the tinctorius morphs!! (not possible). Now I have up to 200 frogs at any time (including froglets and juvies) and feel as though I am running on a treadmill all the time (especially with regard to providing enough food for all the mouths here).
> 
> So now I dream of a simpler time when I had just a couple of 55 galloon tanks, not 50 set-ups stacked to the ceiling!
> 
> Good luck to all froggers! Richard in Staten Island.


Yeah really, for years all I had in darts was a 65 gal hex with some Histrionicus and was totally satisfied with it (except for wanting some Pumilio which were not around at the time). I'm trying to actually stay as small as I can now - much bigger tanks with much less species


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I used to keep a WHOLE lot more than I do now. I found myself getting a bit burned out on it.

I know keep less - and try to keep them better. 

s 



srrrio said:


> There is a DB member who has signature line of something to the tune of .. instead of more species, do more for the species you keep...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I swear, I can`t for the life of me understand how you people with 100`s of frog`s do it, and some of you also have families!!
I have 3 viv.`s and a cat and I can`t handle THAT some day`s.
Hey, more power to ya!

John


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Back when I was in the hobby a handful of years ago, I managed a collection of around 50 frogs, representing 13 species (14 at the time as azure's were considered a seperate species). Due to drastic changes in life, I was forced to leave the hobby with the desire to someday come back, when life was back on track. I finally found that time this past fall/winter and here I am! I am very happy with the only 2 frogs currently in my collection. I do have plans to expand again, though probably slowly. I'm currently an EMT and will be continuing my education this fall by taking the Paramedic course. This takes priority right now so I'll have to set a pace on the frog collecting...as much as I hate to. 
Right now I am wanting to focus on ranitomeya and oophaga but have some tincs on my 'must-have' list as well. Once I get these varadero's producing, I'm sure my collection will grow through trades.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I swear, I can`t for the life of me understand how you people with 100`s of frog`s do it, and some of you also have families!!
> I have 3 viv.`s and a cat and I can`t handle THAT some day`s.
> Hey, more power to ya!
> 
> John


Honestly, life would be harder without all of my frogs. I manage a business that is currently about to absorb another, am in the long process of launching another business [frog related =p] and am back in school studying Biochemistry/Premed/Spanish. With all that, my frogs are my peaceful time. In fact, I do a good majority of my reading for school in my frog room. I love feeding them, love watching them, love misting them and watching how their personalities evolve as they age. The more variety I have, the better.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

ESweet said:


> Honestly, life would be harder without all of my frogs. I manage a business that is currently about to absorb another, am in the long process of launching another business [frog related =p] and am back in school studying Biochemistry/Premed/Spanish. With all that, my frogs are my peaceful time. In fact, I do a good majority of my reading for school in my frog room. I love feeding them, love watching them, love misting them and watching how their personalities evolve as they age. The more variety I have, the better.


That is nice to hear


----------

